# Booting into "Type ? for a list of commands, help for more details"



## 9mbs (Mar 26, 2015)

I recently got a new laptop (MSI gt72 2qd) not sure if that's important or not. I burned FreeBSD onto a DVD but when I boot I get this

```
Onsoles:EFI console
image base; 0xcde54000
EFI version: 2.31
EFI firmware: american megatrends (rev 4.654)
Freebsd/amd64 EFI loader, revision 1.1
(Root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org, Tue Nov 11 20:57:25 UTC 2024)
Loading /boot/defaults/loafer.conf
/boot/kernel/kernal text=0xf8f898 data=0x124a30+0x2055c0 sums=[0x8+0x1405e0+0x8+0x15b077

Hit [enter] to boot immediately or any other key for command prompt
Booting [/boot/kernal/kernal]...
Start @ 0xfffffffff802db5cp
el64_exec: exit boot services() returned 0x8000000000000002

Type '?' For a list of commands, 'help' for more detailed help
OK
```
and now if I type anything or press enter it just moves to the next line and says OK


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 27, 2015)

The UEFI ExitBootServices function is mentioned on the Secure Boot website at https://wiki.freebsd.org/SecureBoot.  My suggestion would be to experiment with SecureBoot either on and off and see if is starts to work.


----------



## 9mbs (Mar 27, 2015)

junovitch said:


> The UEFI ExitBootServices function is mentioned on the Secure Boot website at https://wiki.freebsd.org/SecureBoot.  My suggestion would be to experiment with SecureBoot either on and off and see if is starts to work.


In my BIOS under security I have 4 things. System mode which is set to User. Secure boot which is set to Active. Neither system mode and secure boot can be changed however I do have secure boot SUPPORT which is disabled and secure boot MODE which is set to standard. Is the secure boot always greyed out or am I missing something?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2015)

You may be out of luck. Sometimes you simply cannot disable Secure Boot. But perhaps MSI can help with a BIOS update perhaps?

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn481258.aspx


----------

